# Can A GSD have blue eyes?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We have made a "deal" with my now 7yo DD. Our "deal" is that if she participates in Mandalay's training and shows that she can be responsible enough for it, in 1.5 - 2 years, when Mandalay has passed her CGC and CD and we have found our way into some kind of therapy type work (my goal with Mandi) then we would adopt a rescue at that time. This rescue dog would be my DDs dog. My DH and I, of course, know that this would be a family dog and a family responsibility, just as Mandalay is, but it is important to my DD to have her _own_ dog. Therefore, if she shows that she is able and willing, she would be allowed to take the new dog to training and what not. 

Anyway, all that is irrelevant to what I am about to ask...

I was browsing the adoptable dogs on Petfinder and came across this guy. He looks GSD / Malanois to me, but what do I know? My question is this (yes, I am FINALLY to the question)...can/do GSDs have blue eyes? I though that was mainly a Husky trait, but he does not look Husky to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe if he's blind in it but he looks like a mix to me. His coloring is awfully light and his nose doesn't like right.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

As a rule, no. The regular gene for blue eyes that is found in some breeds, like huskies and Aussies, doesn't exist in GSDs.

However, mutations can and do occur at times. Blue eyes are seen in some of the Panda GSDs, which are pure GSD (supposedly anyway) but express a color mutation, including sometimes blue eyes. I've seen one other dog that looked like a regular PB GSD (not a Panda) with 1 blue eye, so it would appear the mutation can also occur in regular colors. Though it's very rare.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Maybe if he's blind in it but he looks like a mix to me. His coloring is awfully light and his nose doesn't like right.


 He looks like a Shepherd body with a Labrador color and a Malanois snout...









He is beautiful though. Too bad I am not looking (I keep telling my DH that I do NOT look at rescue dogs all day. I KNOW we are NOT getting a rescue dog until Mandalay is COMPLETELY trained and so I do NOT spend my time looking and longing for dog I KNOW I CANNOT have...yet














) My DDs dog...I just keep telling myself this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...you just keep telling your DH that. I'm sure you'll believe it in no time at all!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's adorable, very adorable. He has an Akita-ish look to his muzzle but they don't blue eyes either. 

His mask and the faint tan markings on his body look very much like a female GSD my friend had when we were kids. LOL, they named her Fancy.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I think this beautiful dog is a mix.</span>


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

its pretty rare, but i've seen it:










my bet is that he's mixed with something that more commonly carries the blue eye trait, whether he immediately looks it or not.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08Maybe if he's blind in it but he looks like a mix to me. His coloring is awfully light and his nose doesn't like right.
> ...


LOL I do that too...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderits pretty rare, but i've seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, bet the neighbors are scared of that dog.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodderits pretty rare, but i've seen it:
> ...


I'd be a little freaked!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

The light colored dog is sure handsome... I'd guess has White Siberian Husky and GSD in there... I don't see the Mali in there. Siberians do come in white. My 1st big dog was 3/4 GSD and 1/4 Husky, pure snow white with one blue eye. 

He's very handsome, but if you're looking to compete with a dog, not just have him as a pet you prolly should keep looking. 

That GSD with the blue eyes should be named "HighBeams" he's kind of spooky.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I Seriously thought the blue eyed GSD was photoshopped. And I still do a little. very creepy


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Windwalker18 He's very handsome, but if you're looking to compete with a dog, not just have him as a pet you prolly should keep looking.


We have about 1.5 to 2 years before Mandalay is going to be where I want her before we bring another dog in...I was just looking. We are not going to be doing any competing with either dog though...We want to do some therapy work: hospital visits, reading with Rover, something along those lines. No competing here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The white one, Nova~ I posted here couple of weeks back in the general forum section, not the rescue, he was so stunning, I started a thread w/ a couple of gems I saw on Petfinder. The thread was deleted because I put up his PF link with it. I am surprised he is still listed, thought he would have been snatched up by now!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw him when he was posted earlier, he is so gorgeous! I was really tempted to snatch him up myself! He definitely appears to be mostly GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

His ears don't look husky at all- they're huge! His face reminds me of panda's pics I've seen, and his tail is GSD, too.


----------



## psagas (Apr 14, 2011)

*I have GsD blue eyes*



onyx'girl said:


> His ears don't look husky at all- they're huge! His face reminds me of panda's pics I've seen, and his tail is GSD, too.


Hello im from argentinian, and i have a GSd blue eyes. You can see in my photos. Parent´s gsd have a pedigree, and is a military dog


----------

